# Multiple degrees, same institution?



## AThornquist (Dec 22, 2009)

I know that some people are against getting multiple degrees from the same institution. Why is this, and is the desire to avoid this valid?


----------



## Wayne (Dec 22, 2009)

Some people consider it the academic equivalent of in-breeding. There is exposure to only one set of professors and their views, approaches and academic standards.

By moving around to other institutions, you would be exposed to different professors, views and standards.

You might do well at one school, but if you do well at two or three other schools, it speaks more strongly of your ability. 

The common adage that travel broadens the mind probably, in principle, comes into play as well.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you, Wayne. What about Boyce College and SBTS? Since Boyce is an undergraduate part of the overarching SBTS yet is a different school, would they be considered the same? In other words, if someone sees credentials from Boyce College then SBTS will they see me as a theological in-breeder?


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 22, 2009)

I believe that the aversion more often reflects snobbery. I know several Biola grads who chose Talbot, Azuza grads who went to Haggard, and Wheaton grads who attended Wheaton grad school. It would be more negative if you wanted to go into teaching, however. One of my sons went to John Brown for his B.S. and MBA before matriculating to law school where he was an honor student (top 8%) recruited by a fine firm. It didn't seem to hurt him any.

It is probably more important to select a different school for a PhD.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 23, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> I know that some people are against getting multiple degrees from the same institution. Why is this, and is the desire to avoid this valid?


Within academia, for those seeking teaching assignments, this will always be an issue raised. Unless you are seeking a university teaching assignment, I would not be too worried about it.

AMR


----------



## Wayne (Dec 23, 2009)

I agree with Patrick's answer, Andrew. I think it would have to do more with postgraduate degrees anyway. If you were to get your M.Div. from SBTS and then a Th.M. and doctorate from there as well, that would look worse, academically, than if you had gone on to other schools for the post-M.Div. work. The Boyce-SBTS track shouldn't be any problem.


----------

